
Thoughts on Metro - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2011/09/metro/
======
SteveJS
I found it hard to get past this statement: "The last risk was Windows Vista
and that was a risk done by necessity so that the OS could keep up with OS X’s
speed."

This opinion seems like an anachronism. Go to the Vista wiki page and every
bit of referenced commentary is with respect to Windows XP, and how users
still wanted to buy XP. I didn't see any linked articles mention Apple as a
competitive threat. Wasn't Apple crawling back out of the grave when Vista
planning started in 2001? Ipod may have been a big deal when Vista was
released in 2006, but the iPhone was still a rumor, and I believe the next OS
X was delayed because developers had been pulled to work on iOS.

Unless you transport today's competitive environment back 5 years, I just
don't see how this statement jives with reality.

------
bsphil
I hope they don't force Metro to be used on non-tablets. The screens I've seen
so far show a confusing jumble of colors and different sized and entirely
unrelated boxes squished together. I've been using windows for a long time
now, maybe too long even, because I just want to keep the traditional desktop
layout.

It might be a great tablet interface, but I think they're severely
overestimating how big the tablet market will be in 2013.

------
rkwz
_> There will be no “true” multi-tasking_

Really? What about the ability to snap two apps side by side? That doesn't
count as multitasking?

